# Back corner of eye... inflamed?



## Gesine (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey guys!

I know, health questions need a vet, and I am waiting for my appointment. Maybe I can tell her when I visit something that you have experienced as well though:

Ever since I took my girl home, I noticed that both back corners of her eyes look... off. Have you ever rubbed your own eyes really hard and then noticed how the tear duct kind of protruded from the corner of your eye? That is what it looks like with her. The picture shows her right side, but her left looks the same.










When I picked her up last week, I simply thought that it may be stress from her operation or something similar. She had, after all, just been to the vet to get spayed. But it has not gone away and it looks off. She does not seem to mind, her eyesight is as poor as any Hedgie I know P) so I am unsure what I could tell the vet.

Sadly I've not had a lot of luck getting in touch with the breeder who had this rescue, so I am trying to puzzle this out for myself.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Oct 21, 2011)

One of my Penny's eyes has this. When I got her, both eyes did. One seems to have gone away since then. I didn't think anything of it when I first brought her home (I adopted her from someone who couldn't keep her) as she is my first hedgie. I happened to know that both of her previous owners are/were on HHC, so I was doing some post-stalking  to see if I could find out more about her history. I happened upon a thread started by Penny's first owner when she was investigating the same issue. It turns out that those protrusions are fatty deposits and no big deal. The vet told her not to worry, and my vet hasn't mentioned it as an issue either, nor did the girl who had Penny before me.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

For some hedgehogs, those little pockets really do stick way out. Others you never see them at all. I had one little girl who some days they popped out more than others... and if she was stressing (she HATED to be out in the open) they stuck out more too. They are just little pockets of fat, and so long as they don't change, are not inflamed looking, they will not harm the hedgehog. Oh and they have nothing to do with obesity, my hedgehog was far from being obese, I had trouble keeping weight on her. Of course it is always best to take her in to have a wellness check though, just to ensure that it is the same thing. 

In case it helps for you to see another... here is an image of my girl. She was over 4 years old in this image.


----------



## Gesine (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks so much, that totally does help! My boy never had the same and I was worried it would be something that needs cutting, eye drops or other forms of hedgie torture!

In which case: I'll donate my picture of her to the pile of "this is how it can look". ^^


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I've only had them this prominent in one of my hedgehogs. I've had others where on a very rare occasion you'll see a tiny fat pocket, but nothing like her's. Occasionally you will see images on here of other hedgehogs with them, but I think many people only post the images where they do not really show up for fear of being questioned about them. I will admit most of the images I have posted of her, they don't show or barely show.


----------



## Gesine (Dec 1, 2011)

Understandable, it does look spooky. I'll check if it comes and goes with her.


----------

